# Madone 5.2 (2005)



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello 

is Madone 5.2 (2005) basically the same frame as Trek 5200 of 2004/2003???

I can buy one of these from my LBS on special right now or a Look 461 for about the same price as Madone 5.2 and trying to decide this week.....

thank you!


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

No, the Madone 5.2 and 5200 have different frames, the carbon fiber used is different.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*thanks*



Ray_from_SA said:


> No, the Madone 5.2 and 5200 have different frames, the carbon fiber used is different.


so, did the Madone 5.2 frame ever used in pro racing (in 2000? 2001?)like on Tour etc? It is OCLV 120 as I see it.....


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

the madone 5.2 is actually better than the 5200. The carbon is supposedly more advanced. And it was the workhouse bike in the tour last year.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*I thought they used 110 OCLV last year on Tour?*



moose8500 said:


> the madone 5.2 is actually better than the 5200. The carbon is supposedly more advanced. And it was the workhouse bike in the tour last year.


But a regular 2005 5.2 Madone uses OCLV 120. I thought OCLV 110 (like 5.2 SL or 5.9 SL) was used last year and even the year before?

BTW - what is the weight difference between Madone 5.2 (120) and 5.2SL (110) frames + forks in same size frame? 150 grams? How much does a 54cm or 56cm Madone 5.2 frame and fork weigh?


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

*From what I've read....*

The actual weight difference between the 120 and 110 frams is only on the order of ~100 grams. As for the difference between the SL and non SL frames, there is little difference in weight. 

The Madone frame is actually quite different than the 5200 frame.

The head tube and top tube are made as 1 piece, where the 5200 frame has a head lug. and the tubes are seperate. Also, the 52000 has a mono-stay design, where the Madone uses an A-Stay. The Madone is supposed to be a much stiffer ride. As for the difference between the SL and non SL, the biggest difference is the seat tube. The round tube is supposed;y less rigid than the shark's fin, thus the ride is apparently more forgiving.

This is all from what people have told me - except the design differences..


----------

